# [SOLVED] PC won't boot, no power after cpu install



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I just installed a new motherboard, gigabyte ga-m68m-s2p, and when I went to power it up, the running light and fan came on, dvd drive would open, but not shut. Not keyboard or mouse lights and monitor wouldn't come on. Opened it up and checked all the connections. So, I decided to re-seat the cpu, amd athlon ii x2 250. I've taken it out twice and re-seated it. I've looked up the proper way to put it in so I'm sure it's in right. Now the thing gets no power at all and does nothing.

Am I missing something? Is there something wrong with the parts? Help, help, help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Post the rest of the specs.

Check that the right amount of stand-off have been installed.

See if the PC will post outside the case.
*
How to Bench Test Your System*


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Hi again, I thought there was a problem with the motherboard so I exchanged the motherboard and the cpu. However, it definitely has power, but I'm not sure it's posting and/or booting. My equipment is as follows:

Gigabyte GA-M68M-S2p S-series
AMD Athlon II X2
Kpower 680W ATX power supply
Corsair Vs2GB800D2
2 Seagate SATA hard drives from previous configuration
Floppy drive and 2 CDs of unknown origin

After installing everything, the computer's seemed to power up (fans spinning and supply humming, but no posting beeps, no video going to monitor (no signal error) and no hard drive booting. I unplugged everything except the power supply, cpu fan, and front panel. Same thing. 

I have some issue with my front panel connections. I plugged in all the cables I had available to their respective places in the manual. That is, I read what was on the lead and plugged it into the mobo manual's instruction. However, I don't have enough and the colors don't match the ones the mobo manual states they should be. I'm missing the "message/power/sleep led", the "chassis intrusion header" and the four pin speaker slot matches a four pin connector I have available from the front panel, however, it is labled vcc/usb1-/usb1+/gnd on the wiring. It is a gray casing with a red/yellow/green/black configuration on it. So, I'm not sure that one is in the right spot, however I don't see another spot for it. As far as the colors, the mobo manual states the power switch will be red - it is orange and white; the hard drive led will be blue - it is yellow and white; the reset switch will be green - it is blue and white. There are no colors specified for the power leds +/-, but they are green and white. I don't know if the colors make any difference at all, but I know it's better to have more than less info.

I have reseated the memory, cpu and fan, unplugged everything except the basics and have had no luck. I have not tried booting the hard drives separately, yet, but I'm not sure the system is posting so I haven't stressed over it. I have a drivewire device to try them out later. There is a main drive and a slave drive.

The only other thing that doesn't conform to the directions or "norm" is that one of the other front panel wires (grey casing with yellow and white coming out of it fits the slot labled F-Audio (I say "fits" because it has the right connector and there is a pin blocked the corresponds to the slot). I presume that is where it goes, but I could be wrong.

Other slots I have open are: F_USB1, F_USB2, SYS_FAN, SPD1F_IO, CD_IN PCI1. I also changed my SATA hdd cables just in case.

I am also using a known good monitor (tried two) and different power outlets and strips. I'm using the onboard video - no external video card or sound card. I had a usb card for additional slots that I have removed.

I haven't bench-tested it, yet, but I will do that shortly if you have no other suggestions. I'm wondering if I have sound issues with the funny cabling and it's posting, but I can't hear it. I tried a pair of headphones on the onboard sound port, but nothing there either.

So, please, please help if you have any suggestions? Does anything stick out? I've gone over it and over and I keep thinking it should work. So, I'm assuming it's my error and I'm hoping it's something easy and dumb. LOL

Thanks very much.
Ginger


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Forgot to add that I did use the brass risers, too, so it has a little space.

Thanks,
Ginger


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Kpower psu are about as good as chocolate tea pots. Can you get into the BIOS? if so please post your temperatures and voltages.

Just because lights come on does not mean your system is getting the right amount of power it just means it is getting some power.

EDIT: have you made sure all the connections are in and are not loose.


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Aww...crud. The power supply was one of the few things I hadn't checked since it was new. I cannot get into the bios since I can't get anything on the screen. Will see if I can pull a psu out of something else shortly and test with that.

Thanks,
Ginger

Forgot to put that I did check all the connections multiple times to make sure there wasn't anything loose or pushed in all the way.


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Okay, went and purchased a Zumax ZU-500W from Frys. Plugged it into the mobo with the 20 pin and 4 pin. Left the front panel connectors I listed plugged in, plugged in a known working monitor and a keyboard.

The system powered up the cpu fan, but that was it. With the previous power supply, the little front panel lights came on and you heard fans running. This one is super quiet and no front panel lights.

Help me, help me. I guess I haven't take it out and bench tested it so I'm going to do that now. Be right back....

Ginger


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

that power supply is even worse than the one before :laugh:

you should get corsair or seasonic.. they are the best quality

see if you can boot with only essential parts installed

cpu, one stick of ram, gpu and psu


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Okay, went through your bench test scenario.

Power Supply powered up, cpu fan is powered on. There are no led lights anywhere on the motherboard, using the onboard video card so that's moot, no beeps, no video for bios.

:sigh:

Next step?

Let me add that this is the second set of components. The first wouldn't even power up all the way so I took them back and exchanged them. The cpu fit funny in the board and I wasn't comfortable continuing on with them. Do you think it's me? LOL

Thanks for all your help,
Ginger


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Aw, you guys are killing me on the power supplies. I'm having to go to Frys. I'm not well versed with psus. Are they steering me wrong? I presumed since I got the other parts there, they'd be able to match up compatability for pete's sake. 

I have some smaller psus in my lab. Would I be able to use one for bench test purposes to see if it works differently? I don't want to damage the system.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

you can test with anything around 500W or more but to have good power for a good time, its best to buy more than you need, cause in 2 years that what is more now will be optimal then

try booting without any ram, see if it beeps(considering you got the mobo speaker)

have you touched the cpu and the heatsink?


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

I took out the ram and still no beeps, video, etc.

The only handling I did of the cpu and heatsink were by the edges/sides.


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

DH took his meter and tested the power supply of the kpower. It checked out for all the voltages that it is supposed to have. I found a brass riser towards the bottom of the case that was screwed into the case, but not connected to anything else. I removed it. The keyboard gave a little light when I turned the power off afterwards. There is one spot on the motherboard that doesn't have a corresponding hole in the case. It is near where the 20 pin power plug is. Could it have shorted something when I plugged the power plug into the motherboard. I suppose it is possible that it "dipped" down when I plugged it in.

Would removing the brass riser make a difference or ???

Thanks!


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

you need to take all parts out of the case and connect them one by one on a non-static surface(read bench test)

till you're done with that, there is no point trying to make it work inside the case cause of the exact same reason you stated above


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

I did take it out of the case and bench test it according to the directions provided in the link. The result was the same. I put it back in the case to test the power supply and try using the front panel connectors. The instructions I looked up stated that it had to be powered up while hooked up to test the grey wire and make sure it was powering up quick enough. I also have to have them hooked up to hear a "beep", right? I don't have an mobo speaker separately. Unless I can hook up earphones to the headphone jack? <g> I don't have any extra peripherals. Using the onboard video and sound cards.

Will take it out again and start over.

Thanks.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Do you have the mobo speaker on the mobo? 
http://www.clearpc.ca/catalog/images/speaker.JPG

If the mobo didn't beep when you removed the ram and you have this, its wrecked

Seems to me your motherboard is faulty


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

I don't have one of those. I thought it I was connected to the front panel wiring, the internal speaker would work. However, after I had it out to do the bench test, I started thinking about the speaker issue and wondered about headphones. So, does that mean it might be beeping and I just can't hear it? I still have no video, however. No lights on the mobo. I find it odd that this is the second time. 

I'm about ready to shoot it. I'm going to call Frys in the morning. I don't know if they do any testing or just exchange. I didn't want to drive down tonight as it is 45 minutes away from me. However, I may have missed my return window and have to complain. Wish me luck!


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Seems that your mobo is bad

might be the cpu as well but I believe it's the mobo, try to get a speaker, its cheap and in every store


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

There is no reason to assume the Mobo is bad until you have a Mobo speaker to allow you to hear Beep Codes. 
When doing the Bench Test, exactly as detailed in the instructions, and you do NOT get a successful boot then refer to the last paragraph of the bench test.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Well, after hunting around, I could not get my hands on a mob speaker. I tried several places, they all assured me they are not necessary anymore. I even called a place that deals in old refurbished parts. Nothing. So, I returned the mob and got a new one. Came home and carefully set it up for bench testing. I have the cpu, cpu fan, power supply, memory stick and monitor hooked up. Power comes on and fan spins, no lights and no video. I didn't bother to try it in the case.

I'm really stumped. I've replaced everything at one time or another except the memory stick, but I've tried it with and without the memory stick and there has been no difference. I know you were not happy with the power supplies I had and I did try both.  The one I have my dh tested with his meter and the stated voltages for each connector are correct. Could it still be faulty and not power up enough to work the system? I would assume if the voltages are correct, it is a done deal, but at this point I'm grabbing at straws.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Your going to have to get a motherboard speaker to see if there are any error beeps, > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...re=motherboard_speaker-_-12-201-032-_-Product

Do you have the 4 pin CPU power plugged into the motherboard?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

if you tried everything except the memory and still have the problem then the memory is the problem


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Okay, I'll order a speaker.

If it's the memory stick, how come it doesn't have video when the memory stick is out as well? Wouldn't that negate that?

So, you don't think trying a "better" power supply would do anything?

Thanks!


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Oh and the 4 pin power connector is plugged in.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

removing all ram wouldn't boot anything, the mobo would just give beeps till you shut off and put them back in


computer is unusable without ram


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Without memory installed it will stop post so no video.


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Ok. Will go get another memory stick and give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Get the $3 speaker first.


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Absolutely. $3 is certainly cheaper, but new memory stick is faster. Bought a new memory stick. Hallelujah!! Computer is running and trying to boot up. When it tries to load the operating system, it just cycles and tries to keep booting with the "windows did not shut down properly" message. When I hit delete to access the bios, the keyboard stops working so I can't do anything. I changed the boot options to boot from the cd, but it just tries to do "xpress recovery." 

Any suggestions!!

Thanks so much you guys!!! And Happy New Year!

Ginger


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

USB or PS/2 keyboard?
You'll need a PS/2 KB to enter the bios, set legacy usb to enabled.

Check the Sata controller, id it's set to IDE mode try changing it to AHCI mode, if set to AHCI try IDE mode.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*



> Computer is running and trying to boot up. When it tries to load the operating system, it just cycles and tries to keep booting with the "windows did not shut down properly" message.


this reads like your using a previously installed OS with a new mobo, if thats the case you will have to do a build repair for the OS to properly use that mobo.

(i'm sure wrench will be more than happy to give instructions for that if needed. )


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

It is a ps/2 keyboard and you're right, I am installing the previous hard drives with windows xp and applications on one and a slave drive with data on the other.

So...Wrench, if you could give me your words of wisdom to align this correctly, I would be oh so grateful.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

You'll need a XP installation disk and do a repair install, the repair install will most likely cause you to have to reactivate it. If it's OEM install the license will be tied to the original board installed on, in which case you'll need to do the phone activation and plead your case for a license transfer> http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Oh my goodness. Nothing is ever easy. This was originally a build from a private party, but it does have a licensed copy of xp home, I believe. I'll see if she has the original disk or if I have one. Unfortunately, most of my stuff is Dell so if I have one, it's tied to Dell.

Thanks so much...will call her right now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

The Dell disks sould work if they are SP2 or newer, the older Dell disks looked at the bios for a Dell bios the newer are standard XP disks, but the have to be the same version and SP as the system.


----------



## racingponies (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Worked like a charm. You guys are awesome!! Thanks for sticking with me. You're my heroes. If you lived closer, I'd bake you cookies. ;-) A friend had a copy of the XP Home edition so I could use it to do the repair and just plug in the serial number from the case. All my disks are pro so I would've been stuck. But, glad to know that the Dell thing isn't a big factor anymore.

Thank you, thank you and Happy New Year!
Ginger


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PC won't boot, no power after cpu install*

Glad you have it up and running


----------

